# Where to purchas a used Lucas Swing Blade Mill



## Hornet1997 (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could has recently seen a used lucas swingblade mill forsale? I have been looking and the only one close to me just slipped threw my fingers.


----------



## zopi (Oct 11, 2009)

www.sawmillexchange.com


----------

